# What is the name of these plants?



## Brunoelanimal! (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello!! 
My name is Bruno, I have 22 years old, I'm Colombian and live in Naples, Italy.
This forum is very good, is a pleasure to share with you and I hope integrate into their community.
I begin with a question about identification of plants harvested in a creek on the outskirts of the city.

This seems Egeria densa, but I think it is not, because it is very small (only 7-9 centimeters):

























This seems some sort of Hydrocotyle, but not that kind:

























This plant was found clinging to a trunk completely submerged:

























Thank you all now accept in a wonderful forum. 
Bye! 
Bruno.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The top plant looks like 'Elodea canadensis'. The difference is in the flower and the number of leaves whorled around the stem at each node. Elodea typically has 3, Egeria has 4, and Hydrilla has 5. (That isn't ALWAYS true, but it fits for the most part.)

Check out this web-site:
http://aquaplant.tamu.edu/database/index/visual_id_submerged_plants.htm

It could be something entirely different as well, as the information I gave you is based on a U.S. plants database.

I don't recognize the others off hand, but I would say that the second picture is a Hydrocotyle (marsh pennywort).

-Dave


----------



## Brunoelanimal! (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you, Dave! 
I hope other responses  
Bye! 
Bruno


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with Dave on the first one, looks like elodea canadesis

The next one could be frog-bit if its a floater, but I'm no expert

I have no idea about the last one


----------



## Brunoelanimal! (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, ngb2322, thank you very much!
I hope other responses.
Bye,
Bruno!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Number 2 looks like Hydrocotyle ranunculoides, a native plant over about the southern half of the United States. It wants to have its leaves floating or entirely above the water. I don't think it will do very well if you try to keep it submersed. If you can do it, let us know and show us pictures, but I bet it will try very hard to get its leaves up to the surface. It is an aggressive plant and can take over ditches entirely here in Mississippi.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Bruno,

Did you mention that you recollected the plants in Naples, Italy ?

Bye,

Juan


----------



## Brunoelanimal! (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you, HeyPK! 
As Juan said, the plants were harvested in Naples, Italy :S 
Bye, 
Bruno!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't have a clue as to what that last one is. If you can find a botanist at a local university, that would help, _*especially*_ if you can convert it to emersed growth and flower it first.


----------



## Brunoelanimal! (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello!
Thanks you very much, Cavan Allen!!!
The first plant: Elodea canadensis.
Second plant: Hydrocotyle ranunculoides?
Plant number three: ????
Bye,
Bruno!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That third plant kinda looks like it was grown emersed. See if you can get it to grow submersed. Maybe it will look different.


----------



## Brunoelanimal! (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you! 
I put all the plants in the aquarium of my axolotl. They take pictures to see that. They are completely submerged. The aquarium my axolotl has no nutritional substrate, only fine gravel and clay. 'll Let you up to date about the growth of plants. 
Bye, 
Bruno!


----------



## Brunoelanimal! (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello! I have a new question about recolected plants:

This plant was collected in the Dnieper River in Kiev, Ukraine. I think it's any Hydrocotyle:

















Nor do I know what this plant is like a "turf" aquatic:









Thank you for the answers now 
Bye, 
Bruno!


----------

